# plants in sand?



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I changed from gravel to sand in my planted 20gal. long, without so much thinking about whether plants and sand mix...oops. So now I am wondering will they continue to survive if left as is. I left some of my gravel in and mixed it together so now it looks really nice, similar to a real beach bottom. 

Is there anything I need to do, or add now that I have made this change. Plants are all farely simple, Amazon Sword, Arachnis, Java Fern, and some others but they go along the same lines.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sand is fine for plants. Sometimes it takes them longer to root but many use sand. You will need to add ferts for them to live on. The sword, especially will need it.


----------

